# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Roodenburg (Heemstede)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Roodenburg

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Roodenburg, Heemstede

Adres: Heemsteedse Dreef 156, Heemstede

Website: www.praktijkroodenburg.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Roodenburg?*

----------

